# New Here Have a LOOK



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello all. I am new here. I joined because I am purchasing a Hedgie from a breeder about 4hrs away this coming weekend. I am so excited. I am naming him Brillo. Here are some pictures. Thanks for looking.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

OH! He looks very sweet and adorable! Welcome to HHC! I hope that you two really enjoy each other.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the Forum  !
Your hoglet is adorable .


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you both so much! I have already learned a lot here.


----------



## shaelyntaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

He is just too cute!!
I am getting my hedgie next Sunday!!


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

shaelyntaylor said:


> He is just too cute!!
> I am getting my hedgie next Sunday!!


Congratulations! Isn't it exciting?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to HHC 

Brillo is adorable! I love the combination of his little black nose/eyes and his white quills ^-^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Brillo is adorable. Welcome!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just adorable!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Brillo looks adorable! Did you get the name idea from those funny Brillo hedgehog ads? Also, I love your Hedgehog in the Fog signature!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! Love the pictures!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

welcome! he's a very cute little boy!


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Brillo looks adorable! Did you get the name idea from those funny Brillo hedgehog ads? Also, I love your Hedgehog in the Fog signature!


Thank you  I got the idea from a scrubby thing to wash dishes with, my mom calls them brillo pads.


----------

